# DLNA for FreeBSD?



## balanga (Oct 16, 2014)

Is there an implementation of DLNA for FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2014)

net/minidlna, net/serviio.

Install ports-mgmt/psearch:

```
dice@molly:~ % psearch dlna
devel/libdlna  Reference DLNA open-source implementation
multimedia/vdr-plugin-upnp Video Disk Recorder - UPnP/DLNA plugin (alpha!)
net/minidlna  Media-server compatible with "Digital Life Network Alliance"
net/serviio  Transcoding DLNA-server implemented in Java
```
Or use the search function on FreshPorts: http://www.freshports.org/search.php?stype=longdescription&method=match&query=dlna


----------



## sulman (Oct 17, 2014)

I can recommend net/minidlna. Very simple to use, lightweight, and I've not had any problems using it to stream to my Android devices and XBMC clients.


----------



## manilaboy1vic (Oct 18, 2014)

I use Plex and it serves me very well.


----------



## balanga (Oct 21, 2014)

Having read something about minidlna I've found:


> MiniDLNA is a simple, lightweight alternative to MediaTomb, but has fewer features.


which begs the question: is MediaTomb available for FreeBSD?'


----------



## usdmatt (Oct 21, 2014)

A quick Google search or a search on Freshports probably would have told you the answer to that: net/mediatomb.

I seem to remember using it a few years ago to stream to a PS3 and got on alright with it once I'd worked out my way round the web interface.

Whether it's actually worth installing the "full" MediaTomb rather than MiniDLNA is a question I don't know the answer to though.


----------



## PacketMan (Oct 26, 2014)

I found this and had miniDLNA up and running in about 30 minutes.  I learned a few things along the way too.

http://linux-bsd-sharing.blogspot.ca/2012/06/howto-install-and-setup-minidlna-on.html


----------



## fonz (Nov 22, 2014)

usdmatt said:


> A quick Google search or a search on Freshports probably would have told you the answer to that: net/mediatomb.


Or a simple `make -C /usr/ports search name=mediatomb` of course


----------



## andros (Sep 29, 2019)

Update for the topic:
on FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p10
net/minidlna has problems with discovery in several seconds after service has started wich is critical for dlna server, nowadays minidlna is called ReadyMedia 
net/mediatomb works perfectly but no longer supported, it's place took Gerbera (not in ports yet)


----------



## jardows (Oct 9, 2019)

andros said:


> Update for the topic:
> on FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p10
> net/minidlna has problems with discovery in several seconds after service has started wich is critical for dlna server, nowadays minidlna is called ReadyMedia
> net/mediatomb works perfectly but no longer supported, it's place took Gerbera (not in ports yet)


Gerbera looks fairly straightforward to compile and install.  
http://docs.gerbera.io/en/latest/compile.html


----------



## diizzy (Jan 3, 2021)

...except that it's removed ;-)
https://www.freshports.org/net/gerbera/ is however in ports tree


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2021)

mikkol was responding to a 6 year old post. Please take a good look at the dates when you feel the urge to respond to something. Please don't necropost if you have nothing to add.


----------

